# Can cockatiels eat chick starter crumbs?



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 4 cockatiels and 2 diamond doves out in my aviary. My sister bought quails long ago and now has a male and female laying what we assume are fertile eggs. She has now placed 20 quail eggs in her incubator and it is planned that i'll keep some chicks if they hatch. I have heard that quails go well on Turkey and chick starter crumbs, but is it okay to put in my aviary with the other birds?

Thanks in advance! :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Only quail chicks should be fed the crumbs, so switch to a foreign finch seed once they get a little bit older. I also doubt you will be able to keep them in the same enclosure too (the chicks with the adults I mean) as I have found that male quails of any species will happily attack and kill the young males, so be super careful with that. I've been keeping Chinese painted and Bobwhite 

As for the other birds it really depends how much they consume I guess. I think that the chick crumbs are very high in protein so too much is going to be potentially dangerous but a little amount shouldn't hurt


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

catalinadee said:


> Only quail chicks should be fed the crumbs, so switch to a foreign finch seed once they get a little bit older. I also doubt you will be able to keep them in the same enclosure too (the chicks with the adults I mean) as I have found that male quails of any species will happily attack and kill the young males, so be super careful with that. I've been keeping Chinese painted and Bobwhite
> 
> As for the other birds it really depends how much they consume I guess. I think that the chick crumbs are very high in protein so too much is going to be potentially dangerous but a little amount shouldn't hurt


Thanks for the info! Im not planning on breeding any quails or keeping quail chicks with adults as i'm aware of the problems associated with that. We buy finch seed for the Diamond doves so it will be quite easy to feed the quails. Thanks alot for replying. :lutino:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

No problem! My diamond doves eat it too, makes life a little easier when many can eat the same thing


----------

